# Coming off pill, when to conceive?



## motherbirth (May 9, 2008)

My Gyn told me that when we wanted to conceive, we should wait a month after coming off the pill. Now that I have been doing some more reading, I am wondering if that is wise. I see it mentioned a lot of places that you should wait 3 months for your cycles to come back. I also saw it mentioned that the pill makes you stop producing a real uterine lining, and I wonder how long that takes to come back.

My first period off the pill was a bit late, but rather normal. I am having my second period (which was 28 days and more in phase with the moon than when I was on the pill) but it is VERY light, which makes me wonder if there is a propert uterine lining. I have been charting my temp (cervical mucus has been kind of erratic the last month), and according to my temperature I had a drop and rise corresponding with ovulation, and a drop when I got my period.

Should we wait a few more months? I don't want to wait too long because I feel like we are running out of time (I am 36).


----------



## Mama2Dane (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't have a great answer for you, but I don't think the medical community does either. My doctor told me that I would be fine ttc right away, but other sources I've read gave time frames of up to a year! I'm not ttc yet, but if I were I would just try to use my best judgment. If waiting a few months seems comfortable, but waiting 6+ months makes you uneasy, I would go with just a few months.


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

I think the pill companies say to wait 3 months to cover themselves from a potential lawsuit if something goes wrong with a pregnancy right after getting off the pill, but certainly many people miss one or two pills and end up with normal, healthy children.

I think a bigger concern than the light periods (mine are always fairly light and I conceived my daughter first try, no problems) is that the pill will mess with your cervical mucous for months (3-4) after you stop taking it and make it more difficult to get pregnant (no EW stuff, just sticky and it doesn't change. that doesn't make it easier on the little swimmers).

If you're nervous about waiting because of your age, then don't wait. I think any potential issues with less uterine lining should go away pretty quickly, and you only have ~25% chance of getting pregnant each cycle anyway (or something like that) so if it doesn't happen right away you can't necessarily blame the pill anyway. Just DTD a lot and hope for the best!

Good luck!


----------



## starbound25 (May 25, 2006)

to be on the safe side I would wait 3 months


----------



## molarmama (Dec 14, 2006)

I've always heard that you're the most fertile right off the pill. We got pregnant with my first son the first month off. We didn't have any problems with the pregnancy.


----------



## lee1203 (Dec 18, 2007)

From the reading I did, I think a big part of the reason "they" want you to wait is so it's easier to date the pregnancy. You know, from a "real" LMP and not a coming-off-the-pill induced one. That said, I didn't wait. My first cycle off I got a very very faint line the day before my period started (evap or chemical? I don't know) and the second cycle off I got a line that I can feel moving a bit as I type.


----------



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

I was on the pill for 10 yrs, we decided to TTC so ater I finished my period, I didn't take my next pack of pills. I never got another period and I was pregnant. My son is now 15mos, I'm still nursing. I got my period 5 mos ago, and I've been TTC with no luck. It almost seemed like the pill helped me.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

Both of my DD's were conceived right after coming of the pill and their pregnancies were very normal. I, too, have heard that you're supposed to be more fertile after just coming off the pill.


----------

